# Suggest a UPS for this build



## mayank_nexus (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm going to build a gaming PC specs: i5 4460, gtx 970,8 GB DDR3,Corsair RM550 watt but i'm a little skeptical about the ups as i've heard PSU with active pfc don't work with modified sine wave ups,anybody here using modified sine wave ups(microtek,APC) with corsair PSU? I'm planning to buy luminous 1KVA ups


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 11, 2016)

Go with APC 1100VA UPS @ 5.5k

I am using APC 1000VA UPS and have no problems at all.


----------



## sinhead (Apr 11, 2016)

I have a active pfc seasonic.. my mikrotek double battery doesn't work with it. I too will look for replacement soon. Will keep an eye here for suggestions


----------

